# Can you "feel" when your edges need sharpening?



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I do mine every year the effective side cut edge of the board, midwest ice will do a number on them.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's really hard to tell unless you get on another board, imo....

Because you slowly detune the edges and you stay used to them because it's so slow. 

You can also run your finger on the edges and they should feel sharp, not rounded.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> It's really hard to tell unless you get on another board, imo....
> 
> Because you slowly detune the edges and you stay used to them because it's so slow.
> 
> You can also run your finger on the edges and they should feel sharp, not rounded.



Yea I just compared my board to the GF's board which has like 4 days on it and her edges are much sharper than mine, in fact if I look closely at mine I can see where the "effective" edge has been worn away and literally scraped off towards the non-effective edge pointing away from the snow.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

kinda.... But you can really tell when theyre too sharp.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Can you tell when your edges need sharpening when riding, or is it just something you notice during gen maintenance?
> 
> I have approx 45-60 days on my 2010 TurboDream 70% of those days were in Midwest conditions , I'm still riding factory edges and I've had a few close calls lately with washouts I can't tell if it's me, the conditions right now or if my edges just need to be sharpened what I can tell is something is just not right with my edge hold.
> 
> Thoughts?


You definitely have dull edges... usually they wear down after 12-20 days of riding depending on conditions (and rider's preference). So for most people, sharpening them once a season is a good rule of thumb. Sharpened edges are most noticeable on icy terrain (you get more edgehold with sharp edges). With your fingers you should be able to noticeable feel the "corner" of the edge as you slide your fingers around the edge (i.e. from the base to the edge to the topsheet). There is 0% chance you will cut yourself this way. A dull edge will feel more rounded.

Based on what you said, you should just take it into a shop as it will be hard for you to sharpen the edge nicely and evenly yourself at this point.

Note that you should inspect your edges and deburr any nicks off you edge frequently with a diamond stone (should only take 1-2 mins at most... sometimes only 30 seconds) they will tend to hang up/catch your board a tiny bit any time that edge touches the snow or a rail/box. However, I know people who never sharpen the edges on boards with 150 days on them.


----------

